# Underwater Filter vs Sand



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I've changed my 30G to sand, and while setting the sand up, my filter was on and it broke (luckily it was a cheap one).

I'm planning to add sand to my 55G now, and I have a Fluval Plus 4 Underwater Filter. My question is would sand would break the filter since it's fully submerged in the water, and resting on the sand?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well from my experience lol i broke a HOB filter of mine and it totally failed. I think Any filter thats submerged compaired to an "Well placed" HOB-filter or just a cansiter wouldnt fair well. if one piece of sand has a chance to hit that motor then well u know. only thing i can think of is putting some sort of fine foam over the intake to hopefully stop the sand. or buy a Canister filter. With my Canister ive seen it suck some sand up from one of my fish spitting it out and its still doing good. hope this helps lol.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As mentioned, just use some foam over the intake.


----------

